# Audi A6 Fat Fives on an Allroad?



## imallstressed (Jan 26, 2003)

I picked up a set of Fat Fives to put on my allroad, but I need spacers. The factory wheels are et 25 and 7 inches wide. The A6 Fat Fives are et 35 and 8 inches wide. I tried mounting one of the Fat fives on the car and it is about 1mm away from the knuckle with no tire. With the tire on it, it rubs the knuckle. Is anybody running these wheels and what size spacers are needed????


----------



## allroad (Jun 27, 2010)

Standard 17s versus the new wheels give you 3mm additional on the outer side and 23mm less clearance on the inner.

V8 allroad 18s are 7.5 ET 25... 6mm closer to the fender and 6mm less clearance on the inner side.

So, we know that you've got at minumum 6mm clearance over the stock wheels. If you calculate 6mm less clearance on the new 8" wheels you end up with an ET of 18. 35-18=17mm. That puts you 20mm closer to the fender.

Might be able to adust inwards a little more (15mm spacers) or outwards (20mm spacers) depending on height, tire width, etc. Might even be able to get away with 10mm, though that's probably ambitious.

My ET45 8" wheels have 25mm spacers, giving me -8mm on the inner and +18 in the fenders. FWIW I run 225 width tires and have no rubbing.


----------



## imallstressed (Jan 26, 2003)

Wow! That's a good bit of info. Thanks. I will be running the stork 225/55's when I do the wheel swap. I like the wheels pushed out, but isn't there disadvantages of running a 20mm spacer in the front?


----------



## allroad (Jun 27, 2010)

Other than cost? Two pairs of spacers plus the longer bolts isn't going to be cheap. Mechancially speaking there should be no trouble providing you get hubcentric spacers. People claim there's additional leverage on the suspension components - particualrly the bearings - but that's no different to running a low-ET wheel, which is what Audi gives you from the factory on the AR.

I've run my 25mm for a while without problems. Have spacers ~and~ low offset wheels on my mk1 and I've yet to burn through a bearing.


----------

